# KMail & Gmail Imap

## dky

Ciao ragazzi,

ho riscontrato uno strano problema con KMail.

Ho configurato il mio account Gmail con Imap ma non mi dà la possibilità di creare delle cartelle.

In rete ho trovato scritto di provare ad eseguire akonadiconsole da terminare e l'output è questo:

```

akonadiconsole(3365)/kdeui (kdelibs): Session bus not found 

To circumvent this problem try the following command (with Linux and bash) 

export $(dbus-launch) 

KCrash: Application 'akonadiconsole' crashing...

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi from kdeinit

sock_file=/root/.kde4/socket-peppux/kdeinit4__0

Warning: connect() failed: : No such file or directory

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi directly

drkonqi(3369)/kdeui (kdelibs): Session bus not found 

To circumvent this problem try the following command (with Linux and bash) 

export $(dbus-launch)
```

Sbaglio o c'è qualcosa che non và?

----------

## djinnZ

Detta in modo estremamente approssimativo: gmail non è esattamente un server imap standard e conviene che eventuali "etichette" (non cartelle, la prima differenza è che se cancelli una cartella imap anche i messaggi che contiene si volatilizzano, se cancelli una etichetta gmail i messaggi restano memorizzati) le crei direttamente da gmail.

Su TB ci riesci ma poi ti ritrovi con i nomi sballati su kmail non mi sono mai applicato.

Per quel che so il problema sta nel percorso impostato come [gmail]/etichetta invece che [imap]/cartella più che nella differenza tra "label" e "folder"

----------

## dky

Si ho letto questo fatto delle etichette, ma a questo punto una etichetta o folder dovrei essere in grado di crearla sotto [Gmail] o no? Attualmente non riesco a crearla...

----------

## djinnZ

Forse, ripeto forse, kmail per default parte sempre da [imap]/... per creare i folder ed ovviamente [imap]/ non è accessibile.

----------

## Meconiotronic

Ho anche io lo stesso problema, a me si verifica anche con account pop3 mancno le cartelle per la posta in Kmail

----------

## Meconiotronic

Ciao ho degli aggiornamenti a rigurado.

Ho scritto al supporto di kde dicono che tra gli account devi aggiungere il sistema di cartelle locali di akonadi. Ho provato e funziona. Io ho risolto così

----------

